# Suspicious Lymph Node



## M&eMsMommy (Sep 28, 2012)

Background: I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's after the birth of my second daughter. First, I was hyper, then normal and still normal 10 months later.

Recent labs:

TSH: 2.56 (0.27-4.20)
Free Thyroxine: 1.08 (0.93-1.70)

I had an US when I was first diagnosed which showed some nodules so I had a follow up US about 3 months ago. Report is as follows:

_The thyroid is top normal to mildly enlarged and diffusely heterogeneous in
echogenicity. There is no evidence of hypervascularity as would be
expected in Hashimoto's thyroiditis. The right lobe measures 4.4 x 
1.8 x 2.0 cm. The left lobe measures 4.1 x 1.6 x 1.4 cm. The
isthmus is unremarkable measuring 4.2 mm in AP dimension.

A thickened somewhat rounded 1.2 x 1.0 x 1.2 cm lymph node is present
laterally on the left side of the neck near the carotid bifurcation.
No abnormally enlarged or rounded lymph node is visualized on the
right, although there is a normal appearing 1.3 x 0.4 x 0.8 cm lymph
node laterally._

So, thyroid looks good, however my Endo was worried about that lymph node so I had a repeat. Report:

_Several lymph nodes are again identified in the neck on the left,
including a thickened somewhat rounded 1.2 x 0.9 x 0.9 cm lymph node
with fatty hilum, essentially unchanged if not minimally smaller in
one dimension. Other normal-appearing lymph nodes are also seen.

The rounded lymph node in the left side of the neck has minimal fatty
hilum, far less than seen in the other lymph nodes. The size is
essentially unchanged._

So, I bought myself a referral for a biopsy of this lymph node. But, my question is could this have anything to do with my thyroid since there weren't any nodules identified? Can you have thyroid cancer without a nodule? Thanks in advance for any information!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

M&eMsMommy said:


> Background: I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's after the birth of my second daughter. First, I was hyper, then normal and still normal 10 months later.
> 
> Recent labs:
> 
> ...


That is a darn good question. On which I am unable to answer. Maybe someone else can.


----------

